# Wireless Charging Part #?



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

I noticed that the new 2020 models now have the option for wireless charging.
I've got a 2019 model and really wanted this feature (not sure why VW omitted it in the first place..?).
Anyone know the part # from VW to purchase and install? Or any alternative 3p parts they can recommend?


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't have part numbers for the OEM wireless charging but I was planning on using this

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-inbay-parts/wireless-charging-retrofit-kit-3-coil/240000-03~iby/


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Oem 5na 980 611


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Perfect!

Anyone have any luck installing that OEM part? I've seen aftermarket installs which I was ready to move on, but will traditionally defer to OEM if I can.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is a walk-though on how to install it, not sure if the signal booster is required. Hopefully someone with experience will chime in.

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...t-Telephone-(Qi-charger-signal-booster)/page2


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have installed the one here from Ali Express into my 2018 SEL-P R-Line. The wiring is tapped into the rear cigarette lighter, so it only functions when the vehicle is powered on, and does not communicate to the radio to indicate when charging begins like on my 2020 SE. Its a very simple install and took about 30 minutes being neat, careful and soldering my connections. I didn't bother to make all the proper OEM connections, as this base plate was not going to be connected to any antenna, similarly to the 2020 North America Tiguans, and unlike the ROW Tiguans, where there is additional hardware and functionality from this Qi charger.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879755782.html


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

I also ordered the OEM part (same number in post 3) and just wired it for pos and neg. No other functions.

However I find the signal isn't the strongest, and between the rubber mat in the cubby, and a fairly thin case on the phone, it rarely makes a connection on my Samsung S8. It has to be in a very precise location for it to work.

Works better with the wife's iPhone XR but, still is picky as to where the phone sits in the cubby for it to make the connection and charge. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

mc7719 said:


> I also ordered the OEM part (same number in post 3) and just wired it for pos and neg. No other functions.
> 
> However I find the signal isn't the strongest, and between the rubber mat in the cubby, and a fairly thin case on the phone, it rarely makes a connection on my Samsung S8. It has to be in a very precise location for it to work.
> 
> ...


Try replace pad to OEM with charging function. 5NB863330C 9B9


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mc7719 said:


> I also ordered the OEM part (same number in post 3) and just wired it for pos and neg. No other functions.
> 
> However I find the signal isn't the strongest, and between the rubber mat in the cubby, and a fairly thin case on the phone, it rarely makes a connection on my Samsung S8. It has to be in a very precise location for it to work.
> 
> ...


You just ran it straight to the fuse box? I hear about some who tap into the cigarette lighter. Sounds like that route might be easier but I'd be worried about overloading the wires.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mc7719 said:


> ......and between the rubber mat in the cubby, and a fairly thin case on the phone....


Well, VW can't fix your stupid.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> You just ran it straight to the fuse box? I hear about some who tap into the cigarette lighter. Sounds like that route might be easier but I'd be worried about overloading the wires.


Overload with the very low amp of a phone charger? :screwy: But, just be sure the source is fused.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> Try replace pad to OEM with charging function. 5NB863330C 9B9


Ah ha!! Perfect thanks! Maybe its thinner? Or at least conducts the charging signal better? It's annoying when you hit a bump, or turn a corner, and the phone moves half an inch and disconnects from the charger.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> You just ran it straight to the fuse box? I hear about some who tap into the cigarette lighter. Sounds like that route might be easier but I'd be worried about overloading the wires.


I did run it to the fuse panel on the behind the drivers knee panel, ran my own inline fuse however for it, in case of short


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mc7719 said:


> Ah ha!! Perfect thanks! Maybe its thinner? Or at least conducts the charging signal better? It's annoying when you hit a bump, or turn a corner, and the phone moves half an inch and disconnects from the charger.....


And other makes have systems that work better?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

This plug n play option is from Amazon and works very well with my Galaxy S10E and even charges thru its skin.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Doesnt look like 5NB863330C 9B9 is avail in NA online yet. Only sites I found were in Europe and shipping was astronomical for an 8euro part. Might check with my local VW parts counter.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

mc7719 said:


> Ah ha!! Perfect thanks! Maybe its thinner? Or at least conducts the charging signal better? It's annoying when you hit a bump, or turn a corner, and the phone moves half an inch and disconnects from the charger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk



The pad is exactly the same thickness and exact same underneath. I have a 2018 and a 2020. The 2020 came from factory with the same Qi charger I retrofit to the 2018. Since I own the 18 and my 20 is a work vehicle lease, i swapped the pads, so my own vehicle has the correct pad indicating charging is a function by the embedded symbol.

I'm afraid its just where the coils sit within the oem charging hardware, and for your device it is a bit specific as to where it needs to be to begin charging.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mc7719 said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > You just ran it straight to the fuse box? I hear about some who tap into the cigarette lighter. Sounds like that route might be easier but I'd be worried about overloading the wires.
> ...



Are you able to share any installation tips for connecting with the fuse? Parts needed, etc.

Much appreciated!


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

pillpusher84 said:


> I have installed the one here from Ali Express into my 2018 SEL-P R-Line. The wiring is tapped into the rear cigarette lighter, so it only functions when the vehicle is powered on, and does not communicate to the radio to indicate when charging begins like on my 2020 SE. Its a very simple install and took about 30 minutes being neat, careful and soldering my connections. I didn't bother to make all the proper OEM connections, as this base plate was not going to be connected to any antenna, similarly to the 2020 North America Tiguans, and unlike the ROW Tiguans, where there is additional hardware and functionality from this Qi charger.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879755782.html


Hey I've also installed this, and I find it very weak, like it's not fully powered or something, barely works. How do you wire yours up? Just to 12v and GND? There were five pins which did you use?

I have since found this harness being sold with these units, which appear to have pin 1,2 connected and 3,4 connected (gnd)










Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Are you able to share any installation tips for connecting with the fuse? Parts needed, etc.
> 
> Much appreciated!


I used an add-a-circuit fuse (5A) although I have no idea if that would be the correct value

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

mc7719 said:


> I used an add-a-circuit fuse (5A) although I have no idea if that would be the correct value
> 
> Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


This would be complete wiring diagram of the unit, skip last step if you're not wiring in the amplifier which none of US cars came with.

pin 1: Power. 0,5mm red/blue to fusebox (interconnects with same colored wire from amplifier)
- pin 2: Power on signal from infotainment unit. 0,5mm yellow/red to grey connector on infotainment unit pin 5 (interconnects with same colored wire from amplifier)
- pin 3: Data/LIN bus from infotainment unit. 0,5mm yellow/blue to grey connector on infotainment unit pin 11
- pin 4: Ground. 0,5mm brown to ground (i used another bundle of ground wires near the bottom of the A-pillar)
- pin 5: No idea what it does. 0,5mm white to 73-pin plug B pin 14 on BCM (this pin is already in use if you have keyless access. in that case this goes to the Kessy control unit. Strip a piece of isolation and connect to existing wire.)
- violet fakra connector on interface to black fakra connector on amplifier (Amplifier was not available in USA, all modules only work on LTE channels based in Europe, some cross over but most US LTE channels are missing)

Coding

Unit 5F Information electronics
Coding
Experimental coding > yes
Byte 15
Activate the following bits:

- bit 0 Baseplate
- bit 1 Antenna_baseplate (or don't if you skipped the signal amplifier and antenna part)
- bit 5 Wireless_charging_availability


-Peter


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

GTINC said:


> Well, VW can't fix your stupid.





GTINC said:


> And other makes have systems that work better?


Dude what is your issue lol.


----------

